
An Italian Song That Sounds Like English But Is Nonsense - idiocratic
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/deep-roots-italian-song-sounds-like-english-american-medieval-comedy-nonsense
======
seer
Hah several years back in my country (Bulgaria) there was a woman in our
“Music Idol” tv show that tried to perform Mariah Carey’s “Without You”, but
didn’t know a word of english [1]. And not knowing english is something
bulgarians like to laugh at - she became a country wide sensation, shown in
probably every comedy show and even the news, as well as earned herself
multiple covers on youtube. At some point there was even a talk show in france
that had Mariah as a guest, and they showed her that video hoping for a
reaction [2] :-D But I agree with Mariah’s answer - you have to be reaaly
brave to go on stage before the whole country and sing by trying to come up
with words in a language you don’t understand.

Weirdly enough, when researching this I realized that “singing Without You
with nonsence english” Is a thing in many different countries. I’d like to
think we started it all!

[1][https://youtu.be/yqVVv97pKGk](https://youtu.be/yqVVv97pKGk)

[2][https://youtu.be/xbcp8wZZyII](https://youtu.be/xbcp8wZZyII)

~~~
2sk21
Considering the rich tradition of Bulgarian vocal music, this is hilarious.
I've been fan of Bulgarian choral music since I heard the state choir 25 years
ago.

In contrast, listen to this version of your famous song Devoyko Mari by an
American group called Kitka
[https://youtu.be/M1eSMDmYzDQ](https://youtu.be/M1eSMDmYzDQ)

~~~
seer
Wow amazing! A point of pride for bulgarians is that one of our folk songs
ended up on the gold record onboard Voyager 1 [1]. I knew about japanese
groups singing bulgarian folk songs but this amarican one is new to me, thanks
for the link.

A fun inter-cultural song is from the italian band Elio el e Storie Tese that
recorded one with the choir of bulgarian national radio - “Pippero” [2]. Its
sad that there aren’t many modern collaborations like that as it sounds very
magical and beautiful to me.

[1][https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valya_Balkanska](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valya_Balkanska)

[2][https://youtu.be/l3hlxHhuyaE](https://youtu.be/l3hlxHhuyaE)

~~~
foobarian
Speaking of Delyo Haydutin, and I'm not Bulgarian, but I can't get enough of
the Bulgarian Idol version by Nevena Tzoneva. [1]

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuaE8i-aFJU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuaE8i-aFJU)

------
vesinisa
There's actually a similar rock song from Finland recorded in 1974:
[https://youtu.be/yGCviZAdxeY](https://youtu.be/yGCviZAdxeY)

In this case, the lyrics are actual English words, but the verses they form
are just total gibberish: [https://genius.com/Hurriganes-get-on-
lyrics](https://genius.com/Hurriganes-get-on-lyrics)

It's a pretty sweet rock piece and really famous in Finland. The recording was
supposed to be a 'demo' and the gibberish lyrics replaced later with actual
lyrics by someone who could English (the drummer/singer here, Remu Aaltonen,
could not). But the band thought the demo good enough and decided to release
it anyway on their next album. The rest is Finnish rock history.

~~~
lnx01
"Well, old Alabama, just a sweet Carolina Just a-rockin' and rollin' may leave
town Got to be a scoogie, lay on my boogie Let me hear you say you got my hole
around"

LOL

~~~
fny
This reminds me of the Red Hot Chili Peppers.

~~~
doodpants
Especially if you replaced Alabama and Carolina with California.

------
praptak
Vaguely related, a text that is both Polish and English. Does not make much
sense in either language but is grammatically correct. The author is Stanisław
Barańczak, who specialized in similar texts.

"Ten pies... i owe forty... a lot much? To handle Buddy! Stale pies, but i
brew, stale... Ale, no – stare my windy, fury win... One – to ten sam stale
pies! Wanna? Piece? A top ten list, pal go! I won!"

~~~
kosma
I am Polish, and my brain is actively resisting reading it in Polish. Had a
good laugh. Thanks!

~~~
gbacon
Potrzebie was a long-running gag word in MAD magazine.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potrzebie](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potrzebie)

~~~
jloughry
And Don Knuth's first publication [1].

[1] The Potrzebie system of weights and measures. MAD Magazine 1(33), pp.
36–37, June, 1957.

------
tomcooks
Italy's fascination for the USA is the result of years of cultural (and
physical) imperialism. This song and a number of different cultural acts (such
as the famous "Americano" song [0], the Paninari movement in Milan during the
80's [1] and obviously the whole Spaghetti Western movies genre) are the
direct result of this.

The root cause of this, in my opinion, is the huge amount of CIA money that
has been poured into Italian government, to make sure they wouldn't join USSR
during the cold war.[2]

I suggest watching "An american in Rome" with Alberto Sordi to have a clear
example of the discrepancies between wealthy American _visitors_ and the local
poorer population. It describes the story of a local Roman man infatuated with
the whole American dream (short sub-eng part here [3])

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikZgUHJys2s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikZgUHJys2s)
[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paninaro](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paninaro)
[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CIA_activities_in_Italy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CIA_activities_in_Italy)
[3] [https://youtu.be/ikZgUHJys2s?t=86](https://youtu.be/ikZgUHJys2s?t=86)

~~~
rospaya
A lot of people everywhere have a fascination with the US, I wouldn't
attribute that to CIA money. Raggare in Sweden comes to mind.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raggare](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raggare)

~~~
tomcooks
I think that the History section of the article you posted proves my point.

> Formation of the raggare culture was aided by Sweden staying neutral during
> World War II and untouched by the war, due to which, Sweden's infrastructure
> remained intact, the country was receiving aid from the Marshall Plan, and
> export economy boomed, which made it possible for the working-class Swedish
> youth to buy cars, in contrast to most of the rest of the Europe, which
> needed to be rebuilt.

------
PakG1
Russell Peters is fantastic at this in his comedy routines. He'll make a joke
about some culture and pretend to speak their language, but it'll actually all
be gibberish. My friend's family has a Hong Kong background. Friend was
watching a Russell Peters show one day and the guy was making jokes about what
he experienced in Hong Kong. Friend's mother walked by as Peters said
something in his made-up Cantonese. She looked at the TV confused because it
sounded like Cantonese, but she didn't understand any of it. Then she laughed.
:)

------
dennisvennink
There’s an entire genre from the 80s called Italo Disco that contains
unintelligible English lyrics. It’s very charming in a way (and is excellent
music to listen to while programming).

~~~
confounded
Strongly agree. A personal favorite:

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zDV_dBYp4h0](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zDV_dBYp4h0)

“Oh! What you’re gonna be!?”

~~~
dennisvennink
Classic!

Some of my personal favourite, unintelligible Italo tracks:

Sensitive - Driving:
[https://youtu.be/Qprd11nRO7c](https://youtu.be/Qprd11nRO7c)

Alex Valentini - Beautiful Life:
[https://youtu.be/-CbtAaPPLAg](https://youtu.be/-CbtAaPPLAg)

Fockewulf 190 - Gitano:
[https://youtu.be/kto_Yi0Bec4](https://youtu.be/kto_Yi0Bec4)

~~~
JasonFruit
Completely unrelated: the Focke-Wulf 190 was one of the most beautiful
aircraft of all time.

------
HipstaJules
Entering HN and seeing Celentano in homepage. What a time to be alive.

~~~
johnydepp
I was going to comment a similar statement.. But I was wandering nobody else
is concerned about it?

I don't think this should be on HN. But may be I don't understand the purpose.

~~~
coldtea
First, of all, the parent means his comment as a positive thing. Not as a
concern.

That said, HN is for posting things that strike our intellectual curiosity,
and this has tons of interest regarding language, linguistics, culture,
writing, etc.

HN is not just about computers and startups, and it says explicitly so in its
guidelines.

~~~
johnydepp
> the parent means his comment as a positive thing.

I don't see a sign if that!

> HN is for posting things that strike our intellectual curiosity

Even cat's videos strike intellectual curiosity to some that doesn't mean it
should be on HN.

------
jpatokal
Internet personality Saara turned speaking fake languages into a career with
this amazing little clip:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybcvlxivscw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybcvlxivscw)

And her pitch-perfect imitation of 14 different musical genres is equally
amazing:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybcvlxivscw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybcvlxivscw)

~~~
JetSpiegel
That Portuguese looks like russian and Spanish is Italian.

~~~
ianleighton
IMO Portuguese (in Portugal, not Brazil) actually sounds a lot like Russian or
Polish at first listen, the accent is very different than other western
European romance languages

------
wenc
There's a clip that went viral a while ago where a girl was essentially
spouting gibberish in various languages, but it sounded like she was speaking
those languages!

What Languages Sound Like to Foreigners
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybcvlxivscw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybcvlxivscw)

------
asymmetric
Another classic from around the same time is Gigi Proietti's sketch[1] where
he pretends to speak American English. It's hilarious.

[1]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZO4EkyRNWww](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZO4EkyRNWww)

------
nhebb
To my ears, Elton John has made an entire career out of doing this.

~~~
twic
The comedy panel show Shooting Stars had a round where the presenter Vic
Reeves would sing pop songs "in the club style", and contestants had to
recognize them:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2prE-
DUyESY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2prE-DUyESY)

There's never been anyone quite like Reeves and Mortimer.

~~~
wink
Wow, thank you! Clicking that link and following a few clicks on YouTube made
me find a song I've been searching for around 20 years.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8dqCQ2MHfQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8dqCQ2MHfQ)
via
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q538wfyJurM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q538wfyJurM)

------
b1daly
On a related subject, this one of my favorite presentations about audio
perception. It’s about the perception of words in backwards music. It blew my
miiind...

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FcI8z-HoKPY](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FcI8z-HoKPY)

~~~
hansjorg
Locked at 666 views?

~~~
hateduser2
Nope, 700+ now

------
carc1n0gen
I've always had this problem where I can't quite hear the words in even the
clearest and most known songs. Other people tell me how obvious the words
were. So this song was a nightmare to hear for the first time. At least this
time it's not my fault.

~~~
wincy
As someone who prides himself at figuring out song lyrics, I feel more and
more unnerved when I listen to it, it’s like I’m straining to understand and
eventually start to get anxious when I listen!

Once I stop caring and just listen, I like it a lot though.

------
pcrh
In the same vein there is the famous cover of Mariah Carey's "Without You" by
Valentin Hasan, known as "Ken Lee":

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQt-h753jHI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQt-h753jHI)

~~~
josteink
You also have the famous Haddaway-cover “Don Herby”:

[https://youtu.be/VNmbpivtRoQ](https://youtu.be/VNmbpivtRoQ)

~~~
dasboth
I think the guy's doing that one on purpose to be honest. He's cashing in on
the popularity of his (unintentionally) hilarious rendition of Big in Japan
(or "bikicsunáj"):
[https://youtu.be/E2GFjXmXEsw](https://youtu.be/E2GFjXmXEsw)

------
tyingq
There's a persistent rumor that "Scorpions", a German heavy metal band from
the 80's[1] didn't really know English, but managed several top 10 US hit
songs just by learning it phoenetically.

[1]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scorpions_(band)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scorpions_\(band\))

~~~
thatfunkymunki
Funnily enough, my dad grew up in the USSR and said he learned a lot of
English listening to Scorpions records and reading the lyrics + translations.
They were some of the few records he could get his hands on. He said it was a
huge help when we all immigrated to the US later.

~~~
tyingq
Heh. Blind leading the blind if true. That's funny...now I hope the rumors
were real.

------
foota
This is brilliant. It's like one of those visual machine learning tricks where
they put slight patterns in something to fool the recognizer.

------
fauigerzigerk
I wonder if it's improvised or scripted. At least the choir part must be
scripted, but the rest of the song seems like an awfully long sequence of
arbitrary nonsense to memorise.

It's not impossible though. When I was 5 years old, I used to listen to one
particular record by Victor Jara about three times a day. I didn't know a word
of Spanish, but I could recite something resembling those lyrics from start to
finish.

After learning a bit of Spanish decades later, I listened to that record
again. Imagine my utter confusion when the words I thought I had remembered
turned out to be not words but arbitrary sequences of sounds unrelated to word
boundaries :)

------
zawerf
Along the same vein, there's a skit done entirely using fake english:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vt4Dfa4fOEY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vt4Dfa4fOEY)

~~~
kirillkh
Soderbergh's Schizopolis has a lot of scenes with fake or, better yet, subtext
language. One of my favorites:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9eOLEdTG7Gc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9eOLEdTG7Gc)

------
whoisjuan
For anyone who doesn't want to read here is the song:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VsmF9m_Nt8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VsmF9m_Nt8)

~~~
xixixao
Don't miss the modern cover (with a cameo from the original author/performer).
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xn_OLnMriRg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xn_OLnMriRg)

------
IgorPartola
There is a song by a Russian band released in 1992 where it was long
speculated that the lyrics were supposed to be an imitation of American
English. Apparently they were not, but give it a listen:

[https://youtu.be/xutpxia3Qkc](https://youtu.be/xutpxia3Qkc)

For something even less serious, check out how to speak any language in three
steps: [https://youtu.be/s5qlu4vnCXE](https://youtu.be/s5qlu4vnCXE)

~~~
blattimwind
Original link for the second video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yx4ABAKyo-A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yx4ABAKyo-A)

------
wldcordeiro
Well this was practically a meme like nearly ten years ago. Interesting to get
a story behind it.

~~~
orbitur
I knew exactly what the song was the moment I read the title. It's nice that
there's a ton of additional context in this article that we didn't get when it
popped up on reddit 8 years ago.

Although I wonder if we'll get longform articles about eating Tide Pods in
2026.

------
jdright
Interesting enough, for a non-english (e.g. I and my wife) speaker, my wife
thought I was listening to Pink Floyd's Another Brick In The Wall!

At first I couldn't connect the two, but then I "changed" my mind to my native
language and I can see a lot of similarities in the lyrics too.

This was a really weird moment... :)

[https://youtu.be/YR5ApYxkU-U?list=RDYR5ApYxkU-U&t=237](https://youtu.be/YR5ApYxkU-U?list=RDYR5ApYxkU-U&t=237)

------
simonebrunozzi
This is a song by Adriano Celentano, a very well known celebrity in Italy.
He's a multi-faceted artist (now in his 80s), and his work has spanned three
generations of Italians.

He's nicknamed "molleggiato" ("springy", or with good suspensions), and if you
observe how he dances, you can immediately see why.

I thought this little context could be helpful for non Italians.

------
fellellor
I think something vaguely similar is happening in the Benny lava song
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdyC1BrQd6g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdyC1BrQd6g)).

Though the song is coherent in Tamil, the bad audio makes the whole thing
hilarious for someone who can't understand the language.

~~~
sundarurfriend
The so called "buffalax effect" (from the username of the guy who made the
first such video). There are a few such videos, in different Indian languages.

I'm a Tamil guy, and interestingly enough I can see the effect when it's a
Hindi song
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLpROhIg9eA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLpROhIg9eA),
possibly nsfw wording), and understand how they hear it as those English
words. But when it's a Tamil song like the one you linked, I can't hear the
English words at all, however much I try to shut down the Tamil-hearing part
of my brain.

~~~
namanyayg
Wow, I'm a Hindi speaker and the effect completely fails for me on the first
track. However, Buffalax' Rajinikanth does sound completely true. I'm amazed
how the two of us are completely perceiving opposite things in the same songs.

------
danidiaz
Reminds me of the "dream of the mayor" sequence in the classic Spanish film
"Welcome Mr. Marshall", during which the aforementioned character imagines
himself as the hero of a western:
[https://youtu.be/0reKaJTs4k8?t=30](https://youtu.be/0reKaJTs4k8?t=30)

------
lordnacho
Icelandic Sigur Rós do songs with vocals that sound emotive but don't actually
mean anything:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAYb8ZyjzD0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAYb8ZyjzD0)

Verified by an Icelandic friend.

------
inflagranti
Here's a classic German one where a group of comedians pretend to be the 'most
disgusting' Finish band, singing Finish gibberish mixed in with mostly proper
English and some random German words like 'Müntefering' (a German politician)
to round it all up:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWYHfjMIY8w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWYHfjMIY8w)

The brilliance is they record a whole music video just for an elaborate prank
on the poor presenter by playing this supposedly Finish superstars acting
extremly obnoxiously and drinking beer in the studio...

------
Stratoscope
The first time I saw this song on YouTube, it was a very different version.
Same music, but different video, in black and white and more of a large scale
dance number, not like the schoolroom theme from the video in this article.

Here is a mix that starts with the color schoolroom version, and then at 3:30
cuts to the older version:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G96luhHhxnI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G96luhHhxnI)

I wonder if anyone has a link to that old black and white version? I don't
seem to find it any more and would be curious to see it again. Thanks!

~~~
drtse4
Low-fi and with some added lens flare:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_g6YxkSqL20](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_g6YxkSqL20)

I guess this was used as an intro for a tv show.

------
anonu
I was in cab in Napoli once and noticed that the driver was drumming his
fingers to the beat of one of the latest American pop songs playing over the
radio. However, he couldn't speak a word of English. I thought this a bit
curious.

However, the article frames it in context for me. It seems like Italian music
has tried to pick up on the beats and sounds of American music, so even if the
language itself was foreign the music was not.

------
Hvaara
Reminds me of the Dutch hip hop song Watskeburt?! by De Jeugd van Tegenwoordi.
Someone made Norwegian subtitles for this as if the song was in Norwegian, and
it actually makes sense (sort of).

Watskeburt means what's up, while vaske bur can be translated to cleaning
cages.

[NSFW]
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YiVhFgN7I_M](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YiVhFgN7I_M)

------
GeorgeKangas
For me, most singing "Sounds Like English But Is Nonsense". So if I had
watched this Italian guy's video, without being _told_ it was nonsense... I
wouldn't have made out a single word, but I wouldn't have known there actually
wasn't a single word to make out.

Some singing is enunciated enough, that I actually do hear all the words.
Notably, the Beatles.

------
chatmasta
A cool data science project would be analyzing the dictionaries of all
languages (at least those sharing an alphabet) and finding networks of
cognates or shared words, i.e. building a connected graph where all vertices
are words and edges represent a cognate between a word in two languages.

I think the relevant keywords here would be "computational historical
linguistics."

~~~
walshemj
Maybe analyse all the Eurovision lyrics and write a suitable entry for your
country. Could you do same for the music?

------
dkersten
This made me think about how text generated from a hidden markov model can
look like real sentences but is usually just gibberish.

------
ilamont
Going the other way, Bill Hader's "Vinny Vedecci" character, which is a
mixture of real and made-up Italian:

[http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/vinny-talks-
to-...](http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/vinny-talks-to-john-
malkovich/n12386?snl=1)

------
have_faith
Without reading the comments, guess the original song here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOjxmR6mXBY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOjxmR6mXBY)

edit: for context, the whole album is a mashup of 'perceived' Asian motifs
mashed together to create a recognisable but fake aesthetic.

------
tomdre
I find even more hilarious the opposite phenomenon: English songs with fake
Italian. My favorite example "zooma zooma baccala'"
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Msbx4onTzFU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Msbx4onTzFU)

~~~
switch007
I'm confused. Isn't that Neapolitan or Sicilian or some other
dialect/language?

------
favadi
There is a Thailand song that became famous in Vietnam because the lyric
somehow sounds 90% like Vietnamese and with very funny meaning:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0n4T0SQt70](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0n4T0SQt70).

------
adrianmonk
If you want to hear the opposite (English speakers making up Italian sounding
nonsense), there's always the song "Sun King" by The Beatles.

It actually might be non-specific Romance languages that it's a fake version
of, but it sounds like fake Italian to me.

------
nearmuse
Is this reddit now?

~~~
drtse4
That has been true for a few years, sadly.

------
besselheim
To give another example, Amon Tobin's Verbal achieves a similar effect through
piecing together fragments of vocal samples:
[https://youtu.be/HsdBgQqBfsM](https://youtu.be/HsdBgQqBfsM)

------
ggm
I have my family copy of
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mots_d%27Heures](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mots_d%27Heures)

------
NiklasMort
Aren't they saying in the beginning "I am freezing cold and my shoes'r off"? I
hear lot of phrases and words, must be my brain tricking me.

~~~
b6
I like to study languages and this happens to me embarrassingly often. I call
it hyperhearing. Overhearing a fragment of speech, I'll mentally force it to
be some language I'm studying, only to find out upon hearing more that it's
definitely a language I don't know a word of.

~~~
Retra
My girlfriend likes to listen to French music, and I don't speak French, so
I'll sometimes sing along with the words that sound almost like English. She
naturally can't do it because all she can hear is the actual French meanings,
not the craziness I come up with.

I've also heard that one of the biggest 'tells' of (American?) English is how
the 'r' is pronounced with the tongue unnaturally forced into the back of the
throat, so when movies try to create invented languages, they tend to avoid
that sound, and it makes it sound more foreign or alien. It's also one of the
harder sounds for children to learn.

~~~
mbanzi
In italy there is "Canzoni Travisate" (Misheard songs) where somebody
subtitles parts of english language songs that could sound like an italian.
It's hilarious (to italians..)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtFhej8TvAI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtFhej8TvAI)

~~~
bonzini
I was expecting "l'8 di gennaio"...

------
punnerud
Sounds a lot like evolutionary algorithm? With the addition that you feed the
new and improved «paths» from the exploration from back to the nevral network.

------
edgarvm
Reminds me when I find out that should I stay or should I go is partially in
spanish, I didn't know it until read the lyrics

------
amag
It reminds of when I as a Swede hear a Dutch person speak. My brain tells me
that I _should_ understand but I don't.

------
boomlinde
Plenty of old italo disco songs have absolutely nonsense word salad english
lyrics

------
D_Guidi
Adriano Celentano, truly an Italian legendary artist. Actor, singer,
performer.

------
sumedh
Better quality video from the original artist

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5VpczwrSCc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5VpczwrSCc)

------
emmelaich
(off topic ..)

Can someone help me find this?

There is a black and white music video of an Italian girl singing an American
folk/pop song -- I think it is "If I had a hammer". Maybe from the 1960s or
50s.

It's bit faster than the usual version plus the girl looks pretty threatening
- like she's carrying a knife and not afraid to use it.

~~~
mbanzi
It's Rita Pavone and she's holding a hammer while singing :)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGIXrziSLCQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGIXrziSLCQ)
the video says 1964

~~~
emmelaich
Thank you!

~~~
antirez
Random hint if you like this stuff:
[https://youtu.be/OEVYhqnHF1E](https://youtu.be/OEVYhqnHF1E)

